# Wie heiß darf Gaming Notebook werden



## interpo21 (9. Juli 2018)

*Wie heiß darf Gaming Notebook werden*

huhu. ich habe folgendes notebook: Asus GL702v.  mit einem i7-6700HQ (unter power management auf 91% gedrosselt damit es kein throttling gibt) und einer GTX 1060.  Die CPU wird bei Call of Duty WW2 um 90 Grad warm. Die GPU um die 80. ist das zu warm?  Gereinigt ist er. Außerdem benutze ich schon einen externen kühler wo das notebook drauf steht, der bringt aber nicht viel habe ich das gefühl... vlt 1-2 grad.
allein abgeschaltet hat er sich noch nie. auch nicht nach langer prime95 nutzung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie heiß darf Gaming Notebook werden*



interpo21 schrieb:


> huhu. ich habe folgendes notebook: Asus GL702v.  mit einem i7-6700HQ (unter power management auf 91% gedrosselt damit es kein throttling gibt) und einer GTX 1060.  Die CPU wird bei Call of Duty WW2 um 90 Grad warm. Die GPU um die 80. ist das zu warm?


Alles bello:
Test Asus GL702VM-GC102D Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests.

Ist es wirklich so schwer, die Worte Asus GL702v + Test in eine Suchmaschine einzugeben?


----------



## Moerli_me (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie heiß darf Gaming Notebook werden*

CPU Temperatur von 90° beim Spielen finde ich schon etwas viel, im Test von notebookcheck haben die 92° in Prime geschafft. 
Vor allem wenns drosselt hört der Spaß auf. 

Vielleicht ist undervolten eine Möglichkeit?! Kenne mich zu wenig aus inwiefern das bei Notebooks möglich ist. 

Wärmeleitpaste wechseln bzw. aufschrauben zum Ausblasen würde ich nur empfehlen wenn du keine Garantie/Gewärleistung mehr auf das Gerät hast.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie heiß darf Gaming Notebook werden*

Notebooks sind was Kühlung betrifft immer hart auf Kante dimensioniert - es ist leider heutzutage völlig üblich dass die Chips thermisch an der Kotzgrenze laufen und bei langer hoher Last auch drosseln.
Schlimm im sinne von "es geht kaputt" ist das nicht - alles unter 100°C ist technisch kein Problem, macht die Mühle aber wegen der Rücknahme des Turbos und im Extremfall Drosselung eben langsamer.

Daran ändern kann man was indem man undervoltet (bei Laptops oftmals nur per Tool möglich da die BIOS-Settings sehr begrenzt sind) oder notfalls die WLP ersetzt. Was das bringen kann zeigte Roman vor kurzem:
YouTube


----------



## interpo21 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie heiß darf Gaming Notebook werden*

wärmeleitpaste trau ich mir beim notebook nicht zu. hat jemand ne gute anleitung für mich zum undervolten?


----------



## iTzZent (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie heiß darf Gaming Notebook werden*



Moerli_me schrieb:


> CPU Temperatur von 90° beim Spielen finde ich schon etwas viel, im Test von notebookcheck haben die 92° in Prime geschafft.
> Vor allem wenns drosselt hört der Spaß auf.
> 
> Vielleicht ist undervolten eine Möglichkeit?! Kenne mich zu wenig aus inwiefern das bei Notebooks möglich ist.
> ...



Du vergisst dabei, das es ein Kühlsystem ist, welches von nur einem Lüfter im Kreislauf gekühlt wird. Bei Prime wird nur die CPU belastet, die Grafikkarte erzeugt keine Abwärme. Beim Spielen wird CPU und GPU belastet, somit entsteht deutlich mehr Abwärme im System und dann entstehen auch bei spielen problemlos 90°C auf der CPU, was aber für eine mobile CPU überhaupt nicht schlimm ist, denn die ist dafür ausgelegt.


----------



## interpo21 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie heiß darf Gaming Notebook werden*

ich habe ihn jetzt mit anleitung durch dieses video: YouTube und dem programm XTU ca. 5 grad kühler bekommen. vielen dank für eure hilfe!


----------



## crimkingson (8. März 2020)

*AW: Wie heiß darf Gaming Notebook werden*

Hey! Ich hoffe, du bist hier noch unterwegs. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit dem Laptop nach den 2 Jahren? Hat sich die hohe Temperatur negativ auf die Performance ausgewirkt oder läuft das Gerät noch einwandfrei?

Ich habe ein Zenbook Pro 14 mit einem i5 8265U und einer GTX1050 MaxQ. Die CPU wird beim Spielen auch recht heiß, etwa 95 Grad. Die GPU bleibt mit 70 Grad recht kühl.  Ich habe das Notebook auch auf ein Coolpad gestellt und damit auch maximal ein paar Grad Kühlung erreicht. 

Ich spiele täglich für etwa eine Stunde. Hoffentlich nutzt die große Hitze das Notebook nicht übermäßig ab. 

Hat sonst jemand eine Meinung zu diesen Temperaturen? Lieben Dank für das Feedback!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. März 2020)

*AW: Wie heiß darf Gaming Notebook werden*

Das übliche: Throttlestop installieren und die CPU untervolten: YouTube


----------

